# Revelstoke Mountain Resort!



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

There are a couple of guys on here from Revelstoke so if you do a search you should be able to find them to PM them. Jobs can be hit or miss from what I know. The hill is awesome. They had a shit season this year compared to normal (snow wise) so hopefully that means the next one will make up for it!


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

There's basically no jobs in town (any time of the year). The pay is poor too.
Housing is very plentiful in the spring-summer, and fairly cheap ($700-$1000 for a 2-bedroom place)
By October it's all taken up and anything left over is expensive.
Food is expensive (on-par with Banff/Whistler).
The hill is awesome though (for a die-hard rider.. not for a tourist or someone desiring ammenities).
Email me if you want more info.. I won't be checking back here much until October.


----------

